# Same problem again



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2017)

When I copy my Link at the top, it doesn't copy the whole thing, and then when you click on it, you get taken to a Error page.

I tried it again & again 8 times---Same thing: (Below)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/ribeyes-on-my-“q”.268915/#post-1758439

==========================================================
So I copied the link on somebody else's thread, and it copied the whole thing like it always does, and it worked fine. (Below)

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/boneless-turkey-breast.268902/#post-1758258


Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2017)

Never Mind---I got it working again.

Working good now.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 16, 2017)

Bearcarver
, I'm sorry it's giving you intermittent trouble but glad you got it working again:)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2017)

Thanks Jeff.
Hopefully it won't happen again.
I tried something different. Hard to explain, but it worked.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 17, 2017)

Sounds like you have a full time job moving your step by steps over to this new platform.
But I'm sure all the folks who use them will greatly appreciate your efforts!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

Thanks Al !!
Actually I finished fixing all my Step by Steps yesterday morning, without any problems at all.(about 1,000 Picture replacements included)

This copying & pasting problem is a completely separate issue:
When I copy the link at the top of anybody else's page, like I have done for years, it always works fine.
But when I use that same method on a thread that I started, sometimes it sends me to an error page, because the whole link doesn't get highlighted & underlined.

I'm now using a different method to copy the link, and for now it's working, but I don't understand why copying my own link should be any different than copying someone else's link.

If I can get my Son up here for more than 10 minutes, I'll show him the problem.

Bear


----------



## zerowin (Oct 17, 2017)

Try copying into the link icon Bear.  It's the little chain icon to the right of the A.  Insert the copied url there.  Here's a test from your first post.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/ribeyes-on-my-“q”.268915/#post-1758439

It might have something to do with the new forums not recognizing certain characters in links, but I don't really know why.  Your link was cut off at the "" marks before.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

Zerowin,
I'll try to explain what I always did, since I got this MacBook Pro---Bear with me (No pun intended):

I have always Left clicked in the slot at the top on "smokingmeatforums.com".
That would open it up to the actual Link, such as:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index....n-so-i-made-bacon-steps-q-view-galore.247278/

But on my Thread, it would only copy it like this:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/ribeyes-on-my-“q”.268915/#post-1758453
And like you said, It isn't "clickable" from the "q" on to the end.
The first time I reported this on an earlier Thread I made, it started copying correctly right after I reported it, so I figured somebody fixed it. So far this one still copies "Short".

So now I started copying the "smokingmeatforums.com" Link, and it actually copies the following:
index.php    my thread

index.php  Al's thread

I have no idea why that happens, *but even though those 2 look exactly the same,* the one takes me to my "Ribeye" Thread, and the other one takes me to Al's "Bacon" Thread. And they are NOT what I always considered "Links".

None of this stuff is understood by me, but if it works, I'll use it until it stops working.

Bear


----------



## zerowin (Oct 17, 2017)

I haven't used a mac in forever, so I'm kind of clueless there.  Is it only copying link information that's visible in the address bar?  If you click on it, and mouse all the way over to the right, is there more text that scrolls in off the edge of the bar?  Working works though.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2017)

It will scroll over to the right, but it doesn't make it able to copy the whole link anyway.

However since I've been playing with this thing, I just discovered you can just click on the Post Number, and a Box will come up with the whole Link available for copying.
If that keeps working, I'll just use that on any Forum Thread. I should be able to use any number of the thread to take somebody right there. *I Like That !!!!
*
Bear


----------

